# tangerine cichlid



## beachtan

has anyone heard of a "tangerine" ? it looks like a yellow lab, but has no black and is bright neon orange (like a tangerine slice). Really pretty fish but I cant find any info online...


----------



## gage

red zebra maybe?


----------



## walleye

could be a yellow lab/ red zebra cross


----------



## addicted2cichlid

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1730

under the picture there is a images box, u can check out the different pictures by selcting each one


----------



## beachtan

Yep! Thats it! Thanks. At the store it was called a tangerine-something. It is more of a neon bright orange than those photos - Thanks for the help! Please take a look at my other one under "pundamilla baby-mom-dad pics" if you dont mind - I now think it's a hap. sp Dayglow. Do you think that's right? None of the other close ones have the 4 major black bars. . . so that's why I'm thinkin' Dayglow. :fish:


----------



## bbkyle35

through some beginner mistakes a few years ago, I ended up with yellow lab, red zebra cross. Werent that I expected, just a yellow-orange color. I did an F2 generation of them and most came out brown, that could be from the inbreeding though. Made good oscar food at least.


----------



## beachtan

ooh! then you're gonna love these! I've never seen any red zebra's so bright! Seriously, they're a rich deep neon orange - bright as a construction cone! I'll get a pic up here later tonite for you to see ok?


----------



## beachtan

Here's my pics - theyre active little buggers but very curious about the camera!


----------



## CHK

I had a bad newbie experience with a super orange red zebra from Petco (where else?). I suspect it was a hormoned fish because 2 weeks after i got it, it fell sick with pop eye etc etc.

I cured it eventually but guess what, it lost all the super orange and became a pale orange red zebra. Still, it was a pretty fish and I kept it for about a year, getting it to 4 inches before trading it in at the LFS.


----------



## bulldogg7

That's a nice color for a male! He looks great.


----------



## beachtan

Thanks! I love them too! I have 3, all look the same. Any chance one is a female? And I heard they breed easily with the yellow labs - oops. and that the fry turn out brown-yuck! Wouldnt it be cool if they came out yellow-orange swirled?! - yeah, too much coffee again this morning! I'm bouncing around in my brain! :dancing:

I know I whine about this all the time, but I want babies!! How big do these things have to get before they start breeding!!?? I've not been able to find a clear answer. Is each species different or is there a rule of thumb that at ___ inches, they are usually mature to breed. sorry to sound ignorant. I just keep reading about all these people that have so many holding females they dont know what to do and I'm barren. lol. so jealous...


----------



## Vaila

Please stop cross breeding!! Eventually none of us will be able to find a true line!! It's hard enough as it is! I'm all for breeding anything as a manner of creating natural food for larger cichlids, but let's all be more responsible and not give them away, or trade them in.

I have a Red Zebra, and what was called a "Tangerine" Cichlid in the same tank. They are identical in body structure, but the color diference is immediate. If they do start showing signs of possible breeding interest, I will be seperating them. I would guess that the so called "Tangerine" Cichlid is just a product of breeding Red Zebras who were a little paler in color until the color difference actually became more apparent. I've noticed that any black coloring usually comes out somehow in the next generation, and as previously mentioned, the "Tangerine" has none. So I doubt the Yellow Lab was involved. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Males will not retain orange coloration like that. They'll turn peach/salmon colored. Takes about 4-5" for the change to happen.


----------



## Vaila

Mine are both 2"


----------



## dielikemoviestars

You'll know you've got a female when you see her with eggs (which means you probably have a male, too, though RZ's will crossbreed with quite a few others) and you'll know you've got a male when he lightens in color. Shouldn't be much more than a few months!


----------



## beachtan

Vaila said:


> Please stop cross breeding!! Eventually none of us will be able to find a true line!! It's hard enough as it is! I'm all for breeding anything as a manner of creating natural food for larger cichlids, but let's all be more responsible and not give them away, or trade them in.


No - i definitely do not support cross breeding, and I dont let my fish cross either! :thumb: I actually no longer have these fish.


----------



## azador

Look like common red zebras to me. Females seem to have rounder fins than the males, or you could vent them. Once they reach maturity it's pretty easy to tell the difference between the sex organs.


----------



## Chunkanese

I have an adult male who is orange. He's about 6 inches. I've never seen the natural powder blue color but it used to be red as a juvi now a really bright orange. My red zebra is actually yellow as well.


----------

